# Collections/Arrays sortieren => ä, ö, ü, ß Groß/klein



## The_S (5. Dez 2006)

Hi,

gibt ja diese überaus nützlichen Sortierfunktionen Collections#sort und Array#sort . Ich möchte mit diesen Methoden ein Array oder wahlweiße auch eine Collection mit Strings sortieren. Funktioniert auch erwartungsgemäß ohne Probleme. Aber was leider nicht passt, ist dass 

1. Groß- und Kleinschreibung berücksichtigt wird
2. Umlaute + ß nicht berücksichtigt werden

. Ansich isses ja kein großes Ding da selber was zu schreiben, aber evtl. gibt es für sowas ja doch noch ein paar vorgefertigte hacks/methoden bevor ich mir die Mühe mache  .

Danke!


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Dez 2006)

Dein Java-Gefühl hat dich nicht betrogen; es gibt hierfür bereits Klassen.   

Schau dir mal Collator an.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/text/Collator.html

EDIT: Zu spät  :?


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2006)

ah, vielen Dank. Werd ich mir mal anschauen  .


----------

